# Paint Seal?



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

As we're new to this does anyone have an opinion on having Paint Seal on a new van? We've ordered an Autocruise Accent van conversion. Is it worth the extra £500?

Thanks, Guy


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have never had paint seal applied to any car i have had, I suppose you pays your money you takes your choice.

Quick question, can you damage the paint seal by washing and polishing your vehicle ?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

p1nkie said:


> As we're new to this does anyone have an opinion on having Paint Seal on a new van? We've ordered an Autocruise Accent van conversion. Is it worth the extra £500?
> 
> Thanks, Guy


Hi Guy

A quick word answer *NO* far too expensive

Peter


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

waste of money cant beat a resin polish whilst its brand new.


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

The only reason we were considering it is down to the fact that aside from having a 3 yr old I seem to have married the (self confessed) clumsiest woman in the universe! :lol: Are there other ways of protecting the fabrics or do they already have some from new anyway?

Guy


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

I had it on my new van and can thoroughly recommend it. We fulltime so I took the view that keeping the van clean was going to be tricky and a lot of hard work. The Paintseal finish makes washing an absolute doodle - even cleaning with just fresh water and the leathering off or using their "dry clean" stuff.

Washing with jet wash is no problem, removing tar spots etc. with white spirits is no problem - neither process removes the finish.

We had a major red wine spillage on the upholstery and it came off totally and quickly using the supplied cleaning agent. We rang Paintseal to see if we should dry clean and they said no under no circumstances should you ever need to do that. They say if you can't remove a mark/stain then they will sort it. The product is guaranteed for five years.

Yes it is expensive, but we have found it worthwhile and the after sales service from Paintseal is excellent.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi p1nkie and welcome to MotorhomeFacts. May your stay with us be a long and happy one. 

I'm with Spartacus regarding Paintseal. Our Coral came with it already applied to the outside. As Spartacus says...

_*Paintseal finish makes washing an absolute doodle - even cleaning with just fresh water *_

It's true! I have never enjoyed washing a leisure vehicle so much in 30 years of caravans and motorhomes! It literally takes minutes. Our Coral is 2 years old and still scrubs up well with just a wash. I must have washed her at least 10 times! :roll: :wink:

I don't know about the fabric stuff though. :roll: Is that similar to the protection applied to upholstery and carpets?


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

More research required methinks, with 3 people in a confined space I am just concerned that upholstery will be hard to keep clean and I can't see myself switching to white wine just to protect the furniture! 

Thanks for the replies
Guy


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Had Paintseal applied to our previous van and it was great made cleaning the van so easy, i was able to clean the whole van with one bucket of water a drop of paintseal washing solution and a sponge.
Just had paintseal applied to our new van and in my opinion worth every penny. Their after sales service is first class, as I found out just the other day, when I rang them to point out that after some damage repair at Lowdhams, their services would be required, no problem was the reply and no charge.

Wobby


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

You can buy paint sealer for £2.99 a bottle from most car accessory stores, give it a good wash, remove any tar with tar and glue remover machine polish and then use the sealer for a glass finish.

If new you wont need the machine polisher! lol!

The if you really want to go the whole hog, get some scotchguard from the supermarket at around £5 a can and blow that around the fabrics.

£15 should see it all done - now go and spend what you have saved on some accessories for your toy!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi you can buy a lot of polish for £500. Definatley a waste of money.
You will suffrer from black streaks whatever polish you use.
A hard surface cleaner will remove them.

as for the upholstery Scotchguard around a fiver per aerosol.
www.3mselect.co.uk
You will be able to buy similar products from carpet and upholstery cleaners

Dave p


----------

